# USB Modem on Gentoo

## SgrA

I would like to hook up some old hardware to an available USB modem to cut on some expenses. Here are some system logs:

```

## relevant dmesg chunk ##

## omitting the [ s.econds]

hub 4-0:1.0 debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and adress 2

usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

usb 4-1: udev 2, busnum 4, minor = 385

usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0915, idProduct=0005

usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=0, SerialNumber=3

usb 4-1: Manufacturer: D-Link

usb 4-1: SerialNumber: 123456789abcdx

usb 4-1: usb_probe_device

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

...

...

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

# ifconfig -a 

eth 0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:14:85:94:e1:6b

        UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errirs:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX byes:0 (0.0 B)

        Interrputs:21 Base address:0xa000

        

lo      Link encap:Locla Loopback

        inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

        inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

        UP LOOBACK RUNNING MTU:13436 Metric:1

        RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

        RX bytes:592 (592.0 B) TX bytes: 592 (592.0 B)

       

sit0    Link encap: IPv6-in-IPv4

        inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

        UP RUNNING NOARM MTU:17=480 Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errirs:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX byes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SgrA,

Welcome to Gentoo.

You will need at least

```
  │ │      <M> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework                                  │ │  

  │ │      <M>   ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters                          │ │  

  │ │      -M-   CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems)
```

for your kernel.

When it woks you will have another interface in

```
ifconfig -a
```

It may be called usbX or ethY, where X and Y are numbers.

----------

